
The Biggest Difference Between Coding Today and When I Started in the 80’s - doppp
http://thecodist.com/article/the-biggest-difference-between-coding-today-and-when-i-started-in-the-80-s
======
timonoko
Yes. But in 80's you did not have memory constraints, because 64 kilo was
plenty and 640 kilo was total excess for all ages. When you had only 256 bytes
of memory, you had to invent the weirdest shit on your own, as there were no
books for it.

------
gregjor
Exactly matches my experience. Started programming in 1975. Had to write code
from Knuth's algorithms hundreds of times.

